# FMA database up and running



## kuntawguro (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.fmadatabase.com/

 If you are looking for an FMA school or an instructor- this is one of the most complete  resources available


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2007)

Good deal! I'll mention it on [B]FMATalk.com[/B] too!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 17, 2007)

A great source for finding FMA instructors and schools
Thanks for the link


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 17, 2007)

That is what this place is for- sharing of knowledge and resources- just doing my part


----------



## 1William (Feb 28, 2007)

Still some glitches but I'm sure Loki will iron them out soon.





William


----------

